# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Откуда эта информация про экадаши?

## Юрий Анатольевич

На официальном сайте krishna.ru, в группах экадаши ВКонтакте и многих других сайтах объяснение необходимости поститься начинается с такого: 


> Луна с лёгкостью перемещает огромные массы воды во время приливов и отливов океана. Так же сильно она влияет на тело и психику человека, жизнь растений и животных. ...В экадаши желание наслаждаться достигает пика.





> В дни экадаши притяжение Луны, увеличенное гравитацией Солнца, сильнее, чем обычно. В эти дни Луна оказывает наиболее мощное верхненаправленное воздействие на все жидкостные среды организма, что создает в грудной клетке и голове избыточное напряжение.





> Луна влияет на приливы и отливы, и подобным образом, в эти два дня она выводит из равновесия жидкости нашего тела и оказывает давление на чувства. Поэтому садхаки постятся в экадаши, чтобы заглушить позывы своих чувств.


В связи с этим вопросы: 
*1. Какие шастры, ачарьи или гуру говорят об этом, кто первоисточник информации?* Почему-то нигде не указывается. 
*2. Является ли это официальным разъяснением МОСКа? Может ли преданный быть членом МОСКа и не поддерживать такое объяснение?*  



Прежде чем задать вопрос, я, естественно, сам исследовал тему: Хари-бхакти-виласу (гл.12, 13), книги "Экадаши - день Господа Хари" и "Экадаши-махатмья" с выдержками из пуран и сами эти пураны числом 7, книги, лекции и письма Шрилы Прабхупады, резолюции GBC и другое, но не нашёл подтверждения нигде. Никаких упоминаний о том, что именно в 11 и 12 фазы Луна негативно (или каким-либо другим особым образом) влияет на жидкости организма, сам организм, ум или чувства, и нигде не сказано, что целью поста или всей враты является преодоление такого негативного влияния Луны.



> Тамала Кришна: Говорят, что экадаши – это неблагоприятное сочетание планет, и потому необходимо больше повторять Харе Кришна, чтобы нейтрализовать этот негативный эффект.Прабхупада: (смеётся) Нет-нет. Экадаши очень благоприятен. А повторение более эффективно. Да.


Да, в шастрах говорится об особом соответствии Луны и ума (Субала-упанишада 5), но об особом влиянии именно 11й фазы на ум или организм - нет. Да, шастры говорят (3.2-3.4) о влиянии Луны на океанские приливы, но день экадаши с таким влиянием нигде и никак не увязывают. 
В современной науке (океанологии и астрономии) тоже не нашёл подтверждений: 



> Гравитационное воздействие, оказываемое Луной на Землю, зависит от расстояния между ними, а не от фазы Луны... Перигей, при котором Луна ближе всего к Земле, может происходить во время любой фазы синодического периода. Интенсивные приливы и отливы случаются в новолуние и полнолуние, но не потому, что сила притяжения Луны достигает максимальной величины. Это происходит оттого, что Солнце, Земля и Луна выстраиваются в одну линию, и гравитационная сила Солнца вносит свою лепту в общую картину, усиливая приливы и отливы."





> Величина приливообразующей силы Луны в перигее примерно на 40% больше, чем в апогее... Величина приливообразующих сил, Солнца в перигее (2 января) на 10% больше, чем в апогее (5 июля).





> Зенит Луны = 1-ый большой прилив = (+1,00) балл; 
> Надир Луны = 2-ой большой прилив = (+0,95) баллов;
> Восход Луны = 1-ый большой отлив = (-1,00) балл; 
> Заход Луны = 2-ой большой отлив = (-0,95) баллов;
> Зенит Солнца = 1-ый малый прилив = (+0,46) баллов; 
> Надир Солнца = 2-ой малый прилив = (+0,44) баллов;
> Заход Солнца = 2-ой малый отлив = (-0,44) баллов;
> Новолуние = (+1,46) баллов; Полнолуние = (+1,46) баллов; 
> Квадрат Солнце/Луна = (+0,49) баллов;
> ...


Если поститься нужно именно из-за приливного влияния Луны, то почему никто не постится в дни полнолуния, новолуния и Луны в перигее, ведь тогда приливное влияние ещё сильнее?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

В каждой статье или заметке об экадаши, которую только можно найти в интернете, выделяется один неизменный элемент: слово "зернобобовые" 



> Вряд ли Вы найдёте утверждённый список продуктов, которые не следует употреблять в пищу в экадаши. Единственное на чём все сходятся — это запрет на употребление зерновой и бобовой пищи, в остальном мнения разнятся.





> Обратите внимание, на то что самое важное не употреблять зернобобовые!


отталкиваясь от этого слова, люди строят дальнейшие теории: 


> открываем Википедию и читаем, что гречка относится к семейству "Гречишные", а не к семейству "Злаки" или "Бобовые". Там же читаем, что гречка относится к группе "Псевдозерновые". Это значит, что гречка – не зерно, и в Экадаши её есть можно.





> Папа-пуруша прячется в экадаши между дольками зерна.





> Воплощенное зло  пришло к Вишну и взмолилось: сделай что-нибудь, должен же быть баланс! Вишну посоветовал злу: прячься в фасоль!


Но *где в  писаниях запрещаются именно зерновые и бобовые, где выделяется именно этот вид пищи? Где впервые появляется чёткий термин, обозначающий именно зерновые и бобовые?*  Писания вплоть до Хари-бхакти-виласы я просмотрел - пока не нашёл, так может, это появляется в каких-то поздних бенгальских, и возможно, кто-то подскажет?

Я сначала думал, что о зерновых говорится в истории о Папа-пуруше из Падма-пураны, ведь в вайшнавских переводах (1, 2, 3) это слово повторяется 7 раз: _Господь Вишну сказал: «Папапуруша, поднимись, не скорби больше. Послушай, в день Экадаши, который является благословением для всех живых существ трёх миров, ты можешь принять прибежище в пище, приготовленной из зерновых. Теперь больше нет причины твоим беспокойствам».
Поэтому те, кто настроен серьёзно следовать верным путём и обрести конечное духовное благо, никогда не должны употреблять в пищу продукты, содержащие зерновые, в день Экадаши. Согласно указаниям Господа Вишну, любой вид греха, который можно найти в материальном мире, входит в это время в зерновые. Любой, кто соблюдает Экадаши, освобождается от всех грехов и никогда не попадает в ад. Если же человек, пребывая в иллюзии, неведении, или из-за своей гордыни не следует Экадаши, то он — величайший грешник, не смотря на совершение им любой благотворительной деятельности. С каждым проглатываемым куском зерновых, съеденным жителем одной из земных планет в Экадаши, обретается эффект убийства миллионов брахманов. Очень громко я повторяю вновь и вновь: «На Экадаши не ешьте зерновых! Не ешьте зерновых! Не ешьте зерновых!»_Но проверка показала, что оригинале (22.45-52 с.3538-3539, 22.46,501) 5 раз использовалось слово anna, грех входит в anna. Однако anna - это слишком общий термин, могущий обозначать как приготовленный рис/зерновые, так и еду вообще. Если Вишну и Вьясадева имели в виду не всякую еду, а именно зерновые, почему они в таком важном деле не употребили хоть раз более чёткое слово3? 

_«На Экадаши не ешьте зерновых! Не ешьте зерновых! Не ешьте зерновых!»_в оригинале na bhoktavyaM na bhoktavyaM na bhokavyaM kadAcana, "не ешьте, не ешьте, не ешьте никогда". 

Взяв русский перевод Хари-бхакти-виласы 12, увидел 20 стихов с запретом есть "зёрна, зерновые", но проверка показала, что в оригинале вместо "зерновых" написано другое: 
12.19 - annam еда
12.20 - pArthivam земное, дары земли
21 - в оригинале просто сказано yo bhunkte - "тот, кто вкушает". В стихе нет ни anna, ни других существительных, обозначающих пищу или определённый вид пищи
22 - ye bhunjanti - те, кто вкушают. Снова никаких существительных, обозначающих виды пищи, запрещается само действие 
23 – yo bhunkte - тот, кто вкушает, yo 'znAti- тот, кто принимает, поглощает, anna-sthAni - пребывающие в еде 
24 - ko bhunkte - кто вкушает 
25 - bhunjAno bhunkte - вкушающий вкушает
26 - anna-bhojinaH - вкушающие еду
27 - anna-bhojI - вкушающий еду
30 - anna-saMskriyA приготовленная еда (pAka варёная, как объясняется в комментарии)
31 - bhunkte вкушает
32 - yadi bhunjIta - если вкусит
34 - bhunjIta если вкусит
36 - na bhunjIta не должен вкушать
38 - na bhunjIta не должен вкушать
65 - na bhunjIta не должен вкушать
66 - na bhunjIta не должен вкушать, samaznIyAt - может принять  
70 - anna еда
73 - na bhunjIta не должен вкушать
76 - yo bhunkte кто вкушает
102 - annaM vA yadi bhunjIta phala-mUlam athApi vA или еду если вкусит, или даже плод-корень

Та же ситуация с Бхакти-сандарбхой  в английском (199, 299-300) и русском переводах: переводчики добавляют слова "grains", "зерновые"В “Бхакти-сандарбхе” Шрилы Дживы Госвами приведена цитата из “Сканда-Пураны”, предупреждающая, что человек, вкушающий хотя бы одно зернышко в Экадаши... В Экадаши для Вишну готовится все, включая обычные зерновые и дал (пища из бобовых и гороха), но предписано, что вайшнав в Экадаши не должен пробовать даже вишну-прасада, содержащего зерновые… Таким образом, в экадаши запрещен любой вид пищи из зерновых, даже если эта пища была предложена Господу Вишну.но в оригинале (299)2 написано только ekAdazyAM tu yo bhunkte "кто в экадаши вкушает", ekAdazyAM na bhoktavyam "в экадаши не вкушается", никакой определённый вид пищи не указывается. 

В общем, куда ни посмотри, везде в оригинале говорится просто ”не вкушать”, а виды запрещённой пищи обозначаются только общим словом anna, могущим обозначать как рис/зерновые, так и еду вообще. Получается довольно странно. Если губительно вкушение именно зернобобовых, почему нигде в писаниях [с разделами об экадаши] не появляется чёткий однозначный нерасплывчатый термин, означающий именно зернобобовые и ничто иное3? Но возможно, я какое-то писание пропустил?   

1zrI-bhagavAn uvAca
uttiSTha pApa-puruSa tyaja-zokaM mudaM kuru 
ekAdazyAM tathau yatra tava-sthAnaM vadAmate .. 45 .. 
ekAdazyAM samAyAntyAM prapunantyAM jagattrayam 
sthAtavyam annam Azritya bhavatA pApa-puruSaH .. 46 .. 
annam Azritya tiSThaM bhavaM taM pApapuruSam 
na haniSyati man-mUrtir iyam ekAdazI-tithiH .. 47 .. 
tat-devI 'pi viprarSe tatraivaM tarhito 'bhavat 
kRtArthaH pApa-puruSo yayau ca sa yathA-gataH .. 48 ..
tasmAd annaM na bhoktavyaM kadAcid api sattamaiH  
Atmano hitam icchadbhiH saMprApte harivAsare .. 49 .. 
saMsAre yAni pApAni tAny evaikAdazI dine 
annam Azritya tiSThati zrIman-nArAyaNAjnayA .. 50 ..
kurvataM sarva-pApAni narakAn niSkRtir bhavet 
ye cAnnaM bhujjate 'trApi te jneyAH pApinAM varaH .. 51 ..
bhUyo bhUyo dRDhaM vacmi zruyatAM janAH 
na bhoktavyaM na bhoktavyaM na bhokavyaM kadAcana .. 52 .. 
Для сравнения научный английский перевод 22.45-52, anna всюду переведено как food. 
2 в оригинале все стихи идут под номером 299, а не "199, 299-300", как написано в переводе. К приведённому стиху Сканды Джива Госвами прилагает комментарий, но и там не упоминаются никакие зерновые или дал: atra vaiSNavAnAM nirAhAratvaM nAma mahA-prasAdAnna-parityAga eva | teSAM anya-bhojanasya nityam eva niSiddhatvAt.  "Тут вайшнавы в состоянии неедения (нирахара), даже пища-махапрасад отвергается. Другое кушанье они всегда отклоняют."
3 чёткие термины: dhAnya зерновые, kaNa одно зерно, зёрнышко, mASa маш, обозначение бобов вообще, mudga чёрный маш, masura чечевица, khalva вид дикого зерна, tIla сезам, vRhi рис, yava ячмень, godhUma пшеница, priyangu вид проса, aNu вид проса. 
Возможно, в средние века века значение anna поменялось и сдвинулось в сторону варёного риса, но из шрути и Нирукты совершенно ясно, что раньше, когда его произносили Вишну и мудрецы, оно значило именно еду вообще, пищу. См. этимологию в Нирукте 3.9, синонимы и примеры в 2.13, 3.8, 4.16, 5.5, 6.26, 9.24, 9.43, 11.33. Единственная уточнение до зерновых замечено в 6.26, где Ашвины сеют с плугом yavam ячмень и затем "доят" [из земли] annam.

----------


## Митрий

Речь шла о любой пище (анна), затем разные вайшнавы делали допущение для тех, кто не может поститься полностью. Прабхупада ел и кунжут в экадаши, и зелень, чего в Матхе не делали. И что? Небо не свалилось. На основе "Виласы" и "Падма-пураны" можно создать столько тем, что жизни не хватит, про те же редьку, баклажаны, хотя на полезные мысли это рано или поздно наведет, если думать. 

Я знаю одну хорошую, искренне верующую женщину с архаичным типом мышления, которая когда-то золотые украшения закопала на пустыре, когда была под влиянием горе-наставника-эзотерика. Тот сказал, что в золоте Зло и причина рака. Этот пример - конечно, крайность, а обратная крайность будет, если начать есть мясо, пить, курить, есть хлеб в экадаши и т.д. Но поститься полностью точно не все смогут, и не у всех здоровье выдержит.

И, если не ошибаюсь, в "Хари-Бхакти-Виласе" подчеркивается священность дня и пост не только в экадаши? Например, еще и в двадаши и другие дни?

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Анатолий Юрьевич, а с чего вы решили что речь идёт о нашей Луне? Прабхупада говорил что американцы высадились не на Луне, а на Раху. Зачем вам 11й день Раху? Луна является крупной райской планетой и находится далеко от Земли.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анатолий Юрьевич, а с чего вы решили что речь идёт о нашей Луне? Прабхупада говорил что американцы высадились не на Луне, а на Раху. Зачем вам 11й день Раху? Луна является крупной райской планетой и находится далеко от Земли.


Прабхупада лишь предполагал такой вариант (высадка на Раху), но не утверждал его однозначно.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Анатолий Юрьевич, а с чего вы решили что речь идёт о нашей Луне? Прабхупада говорил что американцы высадились не на Луне, а на Раху. Зачем вам 11й день Раху?


В указанных статьях написано "Луна", потому и спрашиваю о Луне. Но Вы хотите сказать, что в 11й день влияет не наша физическая Луна, а Раху? Это Раху "_оказывает мощное верхненаправленное__ воздействие на все жидкостные среды организма, что создает в грудной клетке и голове избыточное напряжение_", это сила Раху "_влияет на жидкость в человеческом организме так же, как на воду в природе. Это приводит к нарушению равновесия в гормонах и жидкостях тела, что, в свою очередь, является причиной возникновения многих патологий и психического дисбаланса_"?

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

> Прабхупада лишь предполагал такой вариант (высадка на Раху), но не утверждал его однозначно.


Ясно. Прошу прощения.

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

> В указанных статьях написано "Луна", потому и спрашиваю о Луне. Но Вы хотите сказать, что ..."?


Я хочу сказать что нужно рассматривать не только влияние Луны но и Раху, так как преданным соблюдающим экадаши известны последствия несоблудения экадаши,- если экадаши случайно пропустить, то на следующий день происходит феномен взаимонепонимания с окружающими, какие-то перепалки, и даже ругань. Это действие Раху, не Луны. Так что возможно экадаши не так связан с Луной, как с Раху. Просто в расчётах дат используется Луна.

----------


## Александр Н

Раху проходит 12 знаков Зодиака за 216 месяцев, Луна за 28 дней. Примерно.
Луна - это ум человека, психика. Психические феномены отсюда. И речь идет не о райской планете, а о спутнике Земли. Райская Луна, кмк, находится в тонкоматериальном измерении, явно вибрации ее материи отличны от земной, и нам туда в наших телах не попасть, и нашими приборами не обнаружить.
ПС
Раху находится рядом с Луной во время лунных затмений. Возможно, именно эта информация навеяла мысли о влиянии Раху в Экадаши совместно с Луной или отдельно.

----------


## Bhishma das

Очень интересная тема!

Перефразируя очень известное выражение, можно сказать, что календари вводят в заблуждение.  :smilies: 
Даже их создателей!  :smilies: 

Хотя некоторые (или многие) преданные в _экадаши_ едят арахис, не беспокоясь о том, что это бобовые.

Между прочим, существуют амбициозные проекты колонизации Луны.

Крайне любопытно было бы узнать мнение авторов подобных проектов о том, насколько Солнце ближе Луны к Земле...

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Александр Н

Солнце не ближе по расстоянию. Солнце ниже над головой, чем Луна. Ее горизонтальная проекция.  Трудности перевода.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

О послаблениях в посте. Современные послабления примерно таковы: 



> Вообще же говоря, пост означает полное воздержание от еды и питья, хотя можно выпить воду ачаманы и чаранамриту (только три капли). Тот, кто находит это невозможным, должен есть пищу, не содержащую зерна, один раз после полудня. Эта пища, называемая нактой, т. е. ужином, может состоять из корнеплодов (кроме свеклы), фруктов, воды, молочных продуктов, орехов, сахара и овощей (кроме грибов).


Вдобавок к этому во многих современных вайшнавских статьях и рецептниках советуются изысканные и роскошные варёные блюда в экадаши, например тут, тут, тут, тут. *Где в шастрах говорилось, что в послабления входят варёная пища, овощи, орехи, сахар, сыр, творог и пр. производные молока?* 

Я нахожу, что послабления в посте описываются в Хари-бхакти-виласе 12.82-100, 222 и 408-409. 


> 82 (Если человек не способен следовать этому, он может попросить кого-то сделать это для его блага) (Ваю пурана)
> Если человек не способен поститься на Экадаши или ежедневно совершает огненное жертвоприношение, но не способен поститься – он может попросить своего сына или квалифицированного брахмана попоститься для его блага.
> 83 Или человек может дать пожертвование возвышенному брахману в соответствии со своими возможностями. Человек обретает в 100 раз большее благо, постясь ради блага кого-то, чем постясь ради собственного продвижения.
> 84-85 Тот, ради кого постятся, обретает полное благо. Постясь на благо своего мужа, жена получает в 100 раз большее благо, чем постясь ради себя; её муж также получит благо от следования посту. Это заключение великих мудрецов, хорошо сведущих в писаниях.
> 86 (Вараха пурана)
> В Экадаши, если человек не способен поститься из-за болезни, он может попросить свою жену или послушного сына поститься для его блага. Он может также попросить помощи у своего брата или сестры. Таким образом, обет Экадаши человека считается выполненным.
> 87 (Катйайана-смрти)
> Постясь на благо своего отца, матери, супруга, брата или духовного учителя, человек обретает благо в 100 раз большее, чем постясь для себя. Тем не менее, он должен хорошо понимать, что не должен получать за такое служение никакой платы.
> 88 Жрец домохозяина может поститься на Экадаши со стороны царя-кшатрия и обрести великое благо вместе с членами своей семьи.
> ...


Из видов пищи в оригинале дозволяется такое: четыре стиха дозволяют фрукты и молоко, три коренья, один или два гхи, один кунжут и панчагавью1; при этом стихи с гхи крайне сомнительные, как показано ниже. Про другие послабления в шастрах не говорится. Варёная пища уже отвергалась однажды в 12.30, все дозволяемое - это как раз пища, не требующая готовки, и варёное под дополнительным подозрением потому, что на приготовление тратится драгоценное время дня Хари. Овощи (zAka) нигде не упоминаются, и они под дополнительным подозрением потому, что в общих правилах для врат в Гаруда-пуране 1.128.5 сказано избегать овощей. Молоко обозначается словами payas и kSIra - эти слова обозначают лишь простое молоко, но не молочные продукты типа типа сметаны, творога и т.п. Орехи и арахис не упоминаются. 

Вне Хари-бхакти-виласы, непосредственно в пуранах нашлись такие стихи: Падма 6.38.19, 20-27, Гаруда 1.136.3, Нарада 2.12.91-92 дозволяют пищу накта (накануне ночи), экабхукта (раз в день) и аячита (непопрошенная), однако виды дозволенной пищи не уточняются. Нарада 2.24.7-9 для слабых дозволяет коренья, фрукты, молоко и воду. Кунжут советуется в случае Шат-тила-экадаши. Но варёная пища, овощи, орехи, сахар, гхи, производные молока всё равно не упоминаются. Поэтому если в каких-то шастрах это всё же дозволялось, прошу указать на них. 

1фрукты _phala_ и молоко _payas, kSIra_ 91, 97, 100, 408 комм.; коренья _mUla_ 91, 100, 408 комм.; гхи _Ajya_ 97. Насчёт гхи в 100 см. ниже, в оригинале написано havis. В 408-409 слова "молоко, коренья, фрукты" находятся не в самих стихах, а только в комментарии к 408.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Стихи Хари-бхакти-виласы про послабления подаются как цитаты из таких писаний: 12.82-85 - Ваю-пурана (vAyu-purANe), 86 - Вараха-пурана, 87-90 - Катьяяна-смрити, 91- Маркандея-пурана, 92 - Баудхаяна-смрити, 93 - "также говорится" (kiM ca), 94 - Курма-пурана, 95-96 - Бхавишья-пурана, двадаши-калпа, 97 - Ваю-пурана (vAyavye), 98 - Бхавишья-пурана, 99 - "также говорится" (kiM ca), 100 - Удьяма-парва Махабхараты, 222- Бхавишья-пурана. 
Тексты всех этих пуран и смрити доступны на санскрите и в переводах, но при проверке я нашёл там только два стиха: 98 в Бхавишье 4.96.4 и 100 в Махабхарате 5.39.56, но даже они оказались не об экадаши, а о накта-врате Шивы и о вратах вообще. Остальные 17 стихов вообще не удалось найти, их нет в дошедших до нас писаниях. Отсюда вопрос: *Почему цитаты 12.82-97, 221-222 про послабления нельзя найти в указаных пуранах и смрити?  Если я проглядел, и они там есть, то прошу указать их номер.*
Ваю-пурана cанскрит 1, 2, 3, английский 1, 2
Вараха-пурана санскрит, английский 1, 2.  
Катьяяна-смрити санскрит 1, 2
Маркандея-пурана санскрит 1, 2, русский 
Баудхаяна-смрити санскрит 
Курма-пурана санскрит 1, 2, английский 
Бхавишья-пурана санскрит кх.1-3.3, кх.3.4-4. 
Махабхарата удьяма-парва санскрит 5.39.56, русский 5.39. 
все пураны деванагари тут, конвертер с деванагари тут, Хари-бхакти-виласа 12 тут.  




> 98 (Бхавишйа пурана)
> Если у человека есть силы, он должен соблюдать полный пост. Если он не способен, то должен попросить поесть какой-то фрукт. Всё же лучше обрести какой-то фрукт без милостыни и лучше съесть этот фрукт только ночью.


В Бхавишье есть лишь один почти идентичный стих - 4.96.4, отличие только в одном последнем слове:  
_upavAsAt paraM bhaikSyaM bhaikSyAt param ayAcitam 
ayAcitAt paraM naktaM tasmAn naktena vartayet_ (в ХБВ _naktena bhojayet_) 
Однако этот стих Бхавишьи и вся глава 4.96 не об экадаши, а о посте накта, посвящённом Шиве, в дни аштами и чатурдаши. Перевод первых четырёх стихов будет достаточно красноречивым: 
1. Теперь, о Пандава, услышь описание поста накта
Просто познав который, человек достигнет мокши. 
2. И вот в эти месяцы в чатурдаши шукла-пакши 
Накормив брахмана, пусть тогда приступит к врате. 
3. Месяц за месяцем бывают две аштами и чатурдаши. 
Загоревшись Шива-арчаной, медитируя умом на Шиву, 
Сделав васудхА-бхАджану ("земле-вместилище", кувшин из глины?), пусть вкусит ночную пищу. 
4. Выше поста подаянная [пища], выше подаянной непопрошенная,  
Выше непопрошенной ночная, поэтому с ночью пусть вкушает. 
Какую именно еду вкушать? Хавишью, согласно 4.96.6. 





> 100 (Удйама парва Махабхараты)
> Вода, фрукт, корень, молоко, гхи, совет брахмана, слова духовного учителя и лекарство – эти 8 вещей не прерывают поста (обета).


Номер этого стиха Махабхараты 5.39.56, но там, как видим, речь шла не об экадаши, экадаши-врата вообще ни разу не упоминается в Махабхарате. 
То, что перевели как "топлёное масло", в оригинале было словом havis, "подношение огню", но хависом может быть как гхи, так и зерновые подношения. Айтарея-брахмана 2.23.7 перечисляет 6 видов хависа: AjyaM dhAnAH karambhaH parivApaH purodAzaH payasya "топлёное масло, (прожаренное) зерно, овсяная каша, кашица, жертвенная лепёшка, молочное". 





> 97 (особые регуляции касательно ночи) (Вайу пурана)
> Если человек способен, то должен соблюдать полный пост. Если он не способен делать это, то может съесть 5 видов молочных продуктов; если не способен на это, то должен съесть немного гхи; если не способен на это, то должен выпить немного воды; если не способен и на это, то должен выпить немного молока; если не способен и на это, то должен съесть немного сезамовых зёрен; если не способен и на это, то должен съесть какой-то фрукт; если не способен и это сделать или если ему больше 80-ти или 90 лет, то он может съесть хавишйанну. Главный принцип в том, что человек должен следовать обету Экадаши, даже если он съедает немного зёрен ночью.





> В древним вайшнавском писании "Хари-бхакти-виласа", где регламентируются все-все-все правила соблюдения Экадаши, четко говорится: «Семь видов пищи, которая не нарушает Экадаши: 1) фрукты и овощи; 2) кунжут; 3) молоко; 4) вода; 5) гхи; 6) панча-гавья; 7) воздух. Как говорится – шах и мат, кунжут и воздух в Экадаши разрешены! Ура, товарищи!


Во-первых, в переводе пропущены некоторые слова, и на самом деле там 8 или 9 градаций: naktaM haviSyAnnam anodanaM vA phalaM tilAH kSIram athAmbu cAjyam |  
yat pancagavyaM yadi vApi vAyuH prazastam atrottaram uttaraM ca || 97 ||
naktam - ночное, накануне ночи (см. 6.38.20-27, 1.128.10); haviSya-annam - пища-хавишья (см. 13.10-13); an-odanam - не одана, не густая рисовая каша (см. 1.6.30-31); vA - или; phalam - плод; tilAH - кунжуты, семена кунжута; kSIram - молоко; atha - затем; ambu - вода; ca - и; Ajyam - топлёное масло; yat - то, которое; panca-gavyam - панча-гавья; yadi - если; vA - или; api - даже; vAyuH - ветер, воздух; prazastam - похвальное; более лучшее; atra - тут; uttaram uttaram - [каждое всё] выше и выше; от следующего к следующему; ca - и.  
*Ночное еда-хавишья, или не-одана, плод, кунжут, молоко, и затем вода, топлёное масло, 
то, что панча-гавья, или даже ветер - каждое всё более и более похвально.*и во-вторых, сам стих проблемный: 
1. Такого стиха нельзя найти в санскритском тексте Ваю-пураны 1, 2, 3, в переводе тоже 1, 2. 
2. Поэтому нельзя узнать, о чём говорилось в изначальном тексте: может, о каких-то других вратах, а не об экадаши? Прецеденты подобного уже были, стихи 98 и 100 тоже оказались не об экадаши. Так думают и тут, гл.5: «Строго говоря, предписания, данные с 97-ого по 100-ый стих включительно, применимы только к обычным вратам, поскольку в них нет ничего, конкретно указывающего на Экадаши», – это цитата из предисловия к стиху 12.101 «Хари-бхакти-виласы», изданной на бенгали «Шри Чайтанья Гаудийа Матхом». Могут возразить, что наличие слова накта может указывать на экадаши, но нет: известно около 70 других врат с приёмом пищи накта, это не уникальная черта экадаши. 
3. Стих 97 слишком не похож на остальные 12.91-99, ведь больше нигде не дозволяются панча-гавья, гхи, не-одана и хавишья. Допустимость гхи роднит его лишь со стихом 12.100 из Махабхараты (хотя и там гхи - лишь одно из значений слова havis), который не об экадаши. 
4. Хавишья выступает пусть худшим, но всё же вариантом. Но среди ингредиентов для хавишьи значатся рис, мунг дал, горох, ячмень и пр., согласно 13.10-13, см. также ШБ 10.22.1, по сути этот стих дозволяет даже зернобобовые. Так он точно о посте экадаши, а не о каких-то других?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

О времени выхода из поста, приводимом в календарях. Алгоритм расчёта это времени в ИСККОНе найден здесь, с.3-5, базовые ориентиры - первая четверть двадаши-титхи и первая треть дневных часов. В первую четверть двадаши-титхи продолжать пост, выход в первую треть дневных часов двадаши. 



> *Case 1: Normal*
> If dvadasi tithi ends before 1/3 of daylight
>  then PARANA END = TIME OF END OF TITHI
> but if dvadasi TITHI ends after 1/3 of daylight
>  then PARANA END = TIME OF 1/3 OF DAYLIGHT
> if 1/4 of dvadasi tithi is before sunrise
>  then PARANA BEGIN is sunrise time
> but if 1/4 of dvadasi tithi is after sunrise
>  then PARANA BEGIN is time of 1/4 of dvadasi tithi
> ...


Правило первой четверти я нашёл в ХБВ 13.257-259, а правило первой трети не нашлось нигде. *Откуда правило о первой трети? Откуда эти правила прерывания в особые случаи?* 

Вот все стихи писаний, что удалось найти по теме. Если есть другие, прошу указать на них: 


> ХБВ 13.257 Первые 1/4 Двадаши также считаются Экадаши. Если в день прерывания поста присутствует эта часть Двадаши, человек должен подождать перед прерыванием поста, пока она не закончится.
> 258 (пост не должен прерываться, если Экадаши не закончился)
> (Вишну-дхармоттара)
> Первые 1/4 Двадаши считаются частью Экадаши. Преданные Господа Хари не должны прерывать пост в это время.
> 259 (в том же месте говорится)
> Таким образом Экадаши – это как бы смесь Экадаши и Двадаши. Человек должен быть очень осторожен, чтобы ничего не есть в течение последних 1/4 Экадаши и первых 1/4 Двадаши.


(отсюда удалось добыть санскритский оригинал двух стихов)


> 258. dvAdazyAH prathamaH pAdo hari-vAsara-saMjJakaH 
> tam atikramya kurvIta pAraNaM viSNu-tat-paraH 
> 259. dvAdazI ekadazI-yoge vikSato hari-vAsAraH  
> ekAdazyAnta-padaz ca dvAdazyAH purva eva hi 
> hari-vAsara ity ahur bhojanaM na samAcaret 
> 258. Первая пада двадаши известна как день Хари. 
> Лишь перешагнув это, пусть совершает парану преданный Вишну.   
> 259. Двадаши в сопряжении с экадаши - нерушимый день Хари. 
> Последняя пада экадаши и первая двадаши 
> называется "день Хари", пищу не следует принимать.


Это подаётся как цитата из Вишнудхармоттара-пураны, но в дошедшем до нас тексте Вишнудхармоттары таких стихов нет. Дальнейший поиск вывел на такой текст, стих почти идентичный кроме одного слова: "dvAdashyAH prathamaH pAdo harivAsarasaMj~nitaH | tamatikramya kurvIta pAraNaM viShNutatparaH” iti nirNayAmR^ite madanaratne cha viShNudharmokteH". Это словарь 19 века Вачаспатьям с примерами употреблений слова двадаша, и там называются источники, откуда выписан стих: "так в Нирная-амрите и Мадана-ратне из Вишну-дхармо-сказанного". Нирная-амрита - это трактат Алладанатха 15 века, Мадана-ратна - трактат 15 века, написанный для правителя Маданасимхи (примерные годы). Это самые первые источники, где (возможно - их не проверял) удалось подтвердить наличие таких стихов. 

Со случаями *6 Jayanti/Vijaya* и *7 Jaya/Papanasini* отчасти могут стыковаться стихи ХБВ 13.290-292: 


> 290 В день прерывания поста, если контакт со звездой или титхи распространяется на следующий день, или если контакт с титхи продолжается за пределами контакта со звездой, то пост нужно прервать после того, как контакт со звездой закончится. Если контакт с титхи короче, чем контакт со звездой, то пост нужно прерывать, когда контакт с титхи заканчивается.
> 291 Если в день прерывания своего поста нет продолжения Двадаши, и если звёзды Рохини и Шравана распространяют своё время соприкосновения, то пост должен быть прерван в период контакта со звёздами. Если продолжительность контакта с Пунарвасу и Пушйей распространяется, то пост должен быть прерван после периода, когда контакт закончится.
> 292 Таким образом, 4 Маха-двадаши, возникающие от присутствия соответствующей звезды, были описаны в точки зрения Вайшнава-ачарьи, Шри Кршнадева, который написал знаменитое эссе, Нрисимха Паричайа.


но тут тоже не говорится про первую треть дневных часов. Никакой информации об ачарье Шри Кришнадеве и Нрисимха Паричайе найти не удалось, но подозреваю, что это какой-то средневековый текст. 

О посте в первую четверть говорится также в русском переводе ХБВ 12.5: 


> 5 (В Матсйа и Бхавишйа пуране говорится)
> Знай точно, что для Вайшнава великий обет Экадаши соблюдается как во время растущей, так и во время убывающей луны, при котором он не ест ничего и прерывает пост после первой четверти следующего дня.


но проверка показала, что это просто вставка от русского переводчика, в оригинале и даже в английском переводе 12.5 нет слов со значением "первая четверть" (ekAdazyAM hirAhAro yo bhunkte dvAdazI-dine | zuklA vA yadi kRSNA tad vrataM vaiSNavaM mahat). И вдобавок я не нахожу такого стиха в Матсья-пуране 1-291 и Бхавишья-пуране 1-3.3, 3.4-4.

О первой трети говорится также в русском переводе ХБВ 12.173, источником цитаты названа Бхавишья-пурана: 



> 173 Тот, кто постится на Экадаши и затем ест в течение первых трёх часов следующего утра, освободится от всех состояний страдания и никогда не испытает адскую жизнь.


но проверка показала, что это тоже вставка от русского переводчика, в оригинале нет слов со значением "первые три часа" (ekAdazyAM nirAhAro yo bhunkte dvAdazI-dine | na sa durgatim Apnoti narakANi na pazyati). И вдобавок я не нахожу такого стиха в Бхавишья-пуране 1-3.3, 3.4-4.  


В итоге получается, что современные расчёты времени прерывания основаны наполовину непонятно на чём (правило первой трети), наполовину на паре стихов якобы из Вишнудхармоттары (правило первой четверти), но и даже их нельзя найти в дошедшей до нас редакции Вишнудхармоттары. Если эти правила от Бога и именно Бог хочет таких правил прерывания, то есть ли какие-то другие шастры, где Он бы продублировал такие требования?

----------


## Амира

Самое важное, что нам нужно знать об экадаши, написал Рупа Госвами в своей книге "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" и изложил для нас Шрила Прабхупада в "Нектаре преданности":

*Соблюдать пост в экадаши*

"В «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране» говорится, что тот, кто постится в экадаши, освобождается от всех последствий греховных поступков и его праведность возрастает. Главное, однако, не в том, чтобы просто соблюдать пост, а в том, чтобы укрепить свою веру в Говинду, Кришну, и любовь к Нему. Истинный смысл поста в экадаши заключается в том, чтобы свести к минимуму запросы тела и максимально использовать время для служения Господу - повторения мантры и другой деятельности в преданном служении. Лучшее, что можно делать в день поста - это вспоминать об играх Говинды и постоянно слушать Его святое имя".

Даже не нужно знать санскрит и искать ответа в древних источниках, все очень просто - для вайшнава смысл экадаши в посвящении своего, времени, усилий и желаний Кришне. Нам не столь важно освобождение само по себе, оно следует за преданностью Кришне как слуга следует за хозяином, нам важнее обрести любовь к Кришне.

Активная деятельность всегда важнее пассивной. Т.е. я соблюдаю пост не потому что это благоприятно, а потому что хочу обрести милость Кришны и любовь к Нему и поэтому я весь этот день посвящу Кришне, занимаясь активной деятельностью - читая мантру, книги, размышляя об играх Кришны и т.п. 

А когда придет понимание, то каждый день может стать экадаши и смысл в датах, числах и часах вообще пропадает. Наша преданность Кришне не должна зависеть от фаз Луны  :smilies: . 

Нужно избегать пассивного исполнения любого действия. Если мы постимся, но не посвящаем все свои усилия в этот день осознанию Кришны, то этот пост прошел для нас напрасно. Пассивные действия всегда легче активных - я не буду что-то делать, сяду и буду сидеть... Активные же действия намного сложнее, они требуют намного больших усилий, но и приносят больший результат - я буду что-то делать, чтобы получить что-то более ценное, высшее... Нужно избегать пассивных действий, все наши действия должны быть сознательными и активными.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нужно избегать пассивного исполнения любого действия. Если мы постимся, но не посвящаем все свои усилия в этот день осознанию Кришны, то этот пост прошел для нас напрасно. Пассивные действия всегда легче активных - я не буду что-то делать, сяду и буду сидеть... Активные же действия намного сложнее, они требуют намного больших усилий, но и приносят больший результат - я буду что-то делать, чтобы получить что-то более ценное, высшее... Нужно избегать пассивных действий, все наши действия должны быть сознательными и активными.


Иногда конь лучше знает дорогу чем всадник. 

Сознательность хорошо проявлять когда есть истинное знание. Если знания нет, тогда активная сознательность может оказаться фанатичной глупостью. Конечно приятно считать себя деятелем, но это далеко не всегда так. Иногда, если поугомонить свою гордость, то можно услышать и понять как совершается истинная деятельность теми, кто являются настоящими деятелями.

Мне нравится описание из Хоббита про то, как некоторые, более склонные слушать происходящее, существа воспринимают таких глухих к окружающему деятелей как мы:
_" There is little or no magic about them, except the ordinary everyday sort which helps them to disappear quietly and quickly when large stupid folk like you and me come blundering along, making a noise like elephants which they can hear a mile off."_

Disappear quietly and quickly. Вот к этому и приводит чаще всего наша деятельность, к тому, что истинные деятели вынуждены спрятаться и прекратить то, что происходило бы, не веди мы свою ослепленную деятельность.

Мы почему-то считаем, что все, что мы делаем, является деятельностью на том основании что мы сами так решили. Я делаю, значит это деятельность. Ну потому что это же я. Но другие так не решили, для них наша деятельность может не быть деятельностью, а наоборот, может быть разрушением. 

Истинная деятельность учитывает интересы всех существ и происходящих событий. Иначе это не деятельность, а просто грохот и какафония, от которых все разбегаются (как минимум). И не важно, как гордо мы это назовем. Важно что же от этого де-факто происходит.

В этом смысле мы не можем активно служить фазам луны, уперев локти в боки и топнув активно ножкой. Просто потому что возможности нашей активной деятельности хотя и вскружили нам голову, но на этом и закончились. Единственное что мы можем в отношении луны, это не мешать ей в её деятельности хотя бы в ключевые фазы. Если луна поднимает энергию, а пища опускает, то вот и служение, заключающееся в том, чтобы не принимать пищу, и тем самым не мешать луне делать то, что она умеет делать, а мы нет.

Если не можем не принимать вообще, ну хотя бы не принимать то, что мешает луне наиболее сильно.

То есть активная деятельность должна бы означать не "я делаю", а активное взаимодействие с теми силами, которые делают. Если не мешать, то не мешать, если помогать, то помогать. А для того, чтобы им не мешать и помогать, их нужно как минимум услышать, а для этого понять свое место и засунуть свою деятельность на уровень как минимум не выше их деятельности (тринад апи суничена), понимая кто тут по факту деятель. Иначе это будет разрушительно для нас самих. 

Тринад апи суничена, это не лозунг деятеля космического масштаба, который гонится за _"приносят больший результат"_. Не лозунг великого слуги самого Бога всемогущего. Нет, это всего лишь принцип того ничтожества, которое тише воды и ниже травы. Но это не пассивное ничтожество, которое умерло и не найдешь его. Когда оно станет тише и ниже деятелей, тогда силы деятелей станут его силами, возможности деятелей станут его возможностями, знание о взаимодействии станет его знанием. А пока..

Как говорили всем нам давным давно_"вы должны молчать и слушать... Учиться и стараться стать хоть сколько-нибудь приемлемым членом ...общества.
"Вы стоите на самой низшей ступени развития, – перекричал Филипп Филиппович, – вы ещё только формирующееся, слабое в умственном отношении существо, все ваши поступки чисто звериные, и вы в присутствии двух людей с университетским образованием позволяете себе с развязностью совершенно невыносимой подавать какие-то советы космического масштаба и космической же глупости о том, как всё поделить… А в то же время вы наглотались зубного порошку…"_

Такие вот бывают чаще всего активные действия и деятели. К сожалению.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Немного лирического отдыха, отчасти связанного с темой:

Толкин называл хоббитами, эльфами разные энергии, праны. Хоббиты это низшие праны, живущие под землей (в норах тела). Земля это тело нашего мира. Этим они напоминают гномов, тоже живущих под землей. Отличие гномов от хоббитов в том, что гномы ведут свою деятельность под землей, в теле, и деятельность эта суть грубая, телесная. 

Эльфы – средние и высшие праны, живущие поэтому на деревьях и на горах тела. 

Гномы – это груботелесные деятели тела. 

Люди – это уровень внешней деятельности тела. Они живут не под землей как гномы и хоббиты и не на деревьях и горах, как эльфы, а на земле, их не интересуют возвышенные вещи (звезды), как эльфов, а интересуют не подземные, а приземленные внешние дела. Их знание лежит в этой области. Знание эльфов лежит в области возвышенных вещей, знание гномов и хоббитов лежит под землей.

Хоббиты только живут в теле, а деятельность ведут хотя и приземленную, но всё-таки не подземную, а в некотором смысле высшую, под солнцем. Поэтому хоббит может понять эльфа, как прана прану, но гном, ведущий грубую внутрителесную деятельность, навряд ли. Гном может быть только принужден праной к деятельности. Действует под давлением или по своему пониманию. Какое-то высшее понимание ему совершенно недоступно. Все его ценности лежат под землей, в отличие от хоббитов, чьи ценности растут под солнцем, но жизнь протекает под землей, или эльфов, чьи ценности возвышенны и сама жизнь протекает на возвышенности. Эльфы сотрудничают с лежащими выше земли стихиями - водами, ветрами, гномы сотрудничают с подземными стихиями (лава, выплавка металлов).

Человек может понять и тех и других и третьих, если не будет враждовать с ними, не будет ставить свою внешнюю деятельность выше деятельности остальных обитателей нашего мира, не будет ставить свое благо выше блага остальных обитателей. Поэтому, если человек находит общий язык, понимание, достигает мира со всеми жителями, сотрудничает со всеми обитателями нашего мира, и вместе с ними побеждает общих врагов (орков и т.д.), то он становится королем этого мира (Средиземья). Поэтому именно человека короновали на царство, когда он объединил всех ради общего блага.

Дракон живет в доме гномов, то есть в грубом доме - теле. Гендальф знал, что только низшая прана Хоббит может проникнуть в логово дракона, поскольку люди вообще не имеют доступ под землю, а высшие праны (эльфы) не будут опускаться вниз дома гномов - тела, туда где поселился дракон.

Но интересно, как нам найти эти существа сейчас? Как сотрудничать с ними? Он подсказывает так в самом начале Хоббита.
" There is little or no magic about them, except the ordinary everyday sort which helps them to disappear quietly and quickly when large stupid folk like you and me come blundering along, making a noise like elephants which they can hear a mile off."

То есть, когда мы ведем обычную человеческую деятельность, так называемые внешние «дела», слушая только себя, свой уровень, и никого и ничего вокруг и внутри, то вот хоббиты и остальные обитатели нашего мира исчезают для нас. Они стали редки в наше время «they have become rare and shy of the Big People, as they call us"

Если рассматривать книги Толкина с этой колокольни, то интересно и вполне ведически получается.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> "В «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране» говорится, что тот, кто постится в экадаши, освобождается от всех последствий греховных поступков и его праведность возрастает. Главное, однако, не в том, чтобы просто соблюдать пост, а в том, чтобы укрепить свою веру в Говинду, Кришну, и любовь к Нему. Истинный смысл поста в экадаши заключается в том, чтобы свести к минимуму запросы тела и максимально использовать время для служения Господу - повторения мантры и другой деятельности в преданном служении. Лучшее, что можно делать в день поста - это вспоминать об играх Говинды и постоянно слушать Его святое имя".


Звучит логично, но есть ли какой-то другой стих с таким акцентом? Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.109 не подходит, ведь в оригинале нет акцента "главное не просто пост, а вера, служение": 
хари-вАсара-саммАно йатхА брахма-ваиварте - 
сарва-пАпа-праШаманаМ пуНйам АтйантикаМ татхА | 
говинда-смАраНаМ нРНАм екАдаШйАм упошаНам || 
Почитание дня Господа (стих 76) - свидетельство из "Брахма-ваиварта-пураны": 
Соблюдая пост в экадаши, человек избавляется от всех грехов, в избытке обретает благочестие, а также достигает способности памятовать о Господе. (перевод Бхану Свами) 
Комментариев к этому стиху нет. И вдобавок я не нахожу такого стиха в дошедшей до нас версии Брахма-ваиварты, ни в главе 26, посвящённой экадаши, ни во всей пуране вообще 1, 2. Поэтому прошу привести более однозначную шлоку. 




> Если мы постимся, но не посвящаем все свои усилия в этот день осознанию Кришны, то этот пост прошел для нас напрасно


Опять звучит логично, в духе преданности, но как тогда объяснить такие стихи Хари-бхакти-виласы: 
12.120 О царь, если человек притворно следует Экадаши, всё же он не будет наказан в обители Ямараджа. В действительности, такой человек достигнет Вайкунтхи.
126. О брахмана, даже если человек постится на Экадаши по причине того, что нечего есть, он всё же получит полное благо от поста.
127. О брахмана, даже если человек постится на Экадаши, находясь в тюрьме по приказу царя, он также получит полное благо от поста.
283-284. (Вйасадева говорит) Если из-за бедности или из-за заключения в тюрьму человек постится на Экадаши, смешанный с Дашами, то он падёт со своей практики религиозных принципов и потеряет детей. Это факт. Продолжительность его жизни также уменьшается на год. Это вердикт шастр.
Тут звучит так, как будто само по себе неедение важнее и сильнее преданности.  Но самое важное, что 120-127 представляются как слова Нарада-пураны, но при проверке Нарада-пураны 1, 2 обнаруживается: стихов 126-127 там вообще нет, а стих 120 лишь первой половиной совпадает с Нарадой 2.1.15 (не увидит Ямараджа), а второй половины про достижение Вайкунтхи в пуране нет. Как можно объяснить наличие таких стихов, отсутствующих в пуране и противоречащих идее преданности? Эти стихи создались в средние века "под влиянием кастовых брахманов", или есть другое объяснение? 

_______________________________________





> Речь шла о любой пище (анна), затем разные вайшнавы делали допущение для тех, кто не может поститься полностью.


Проблема не в том, что делают допущения, а в том, что 1. подают эти допущения как слова писаний, и 2. потом не могут подтвердить это шастрами, хотя сами говорят, что по вайшнавским правилам всё нужно подтверждать шастрами. Я бы понял, если бы о запрете только зерновых сообщалось в сносках или комментариях, но ведь нет - "зерновые" вставляются в сам перевод стихов и подаются как слова писаний, Кришны, Вишну, Вьясы и пр. Причём ещё учтите содержание некоторых стихов: ХБВ 12.19-34 о том, что *вкушающий*, принимающий *еду* в экадаши получает все грехи, идёт в ад, деградирует и т.п. А при зернобобовой подмене получается "есть можно, еду можно, просто исключите зернобобовые". 




> Но поститься полностью точно не все смогут, и не у всех здоровье выдержит.


Звучит логично, но в то же время вайшнавы многие годы рассказывают про оздоровительные свойства экадаши: 



> Хари-бхакти-виласа 12.118. Обет Экадаши дарует человеку квалифицированную жену и освобождает его тело от болезней.
> 165. Те, кто соблюдает обет Двадаши, прославлены повсюду. Они не боятся никакой болезни или беспокойств, связанных с разбойниками.
> 166. Также как тот, кто всегда помнит Господа Хари, никогда не будет страдать от умственной или физической болезни, так и те, кто соблюдает обет Двадаши, не почувствуют влияния тройственных страданий.
> 170. В этот век Кали те, кто повторяют славу Двадаши, не будут страдать от умственной агонии или ужасных болезней.





> ЭКАДАШИ - это древнейшая традиция лечебно-оздоровительных и духовно-просветляющих дней в Ведической культуре.





> В разделах аюрведы содержится большой объем информации относительно того, зачем соблюдать экадаши. Эта информация говорит о том, что этот день при соблюдении ограничений несомненно сохраняется и улучшается здоровье человека. Этот день излечивает различные болезни тела, а так же болезни ума.





> Так, аюрведическая медицина советует поститься, чтобы сохранить и улучшить здоровье. Говорится, что пост в экадаши предупреждает и излечивает многие болезни





> «Многие индусы даже в наши дни соблюдают нирджала-экадаши – даже мальчики, даже в сильную жару, когда температура на улице в тени поднимается до 48 градусов по Цельсию. И всё равно эти люди соблюдают нирджал – полный пост! Это нисколько не вредит их здоровью  – наоборот: этот пост излечивает их от всех болезней!» (05.06.1998, Лос-Анджелес, США).


Предлагаю поделиться любым опытом оздоровления и излечения болезней постом экадаши. 

На некоторых сайтах пишут: 


> Последователи экадаши признают, что первые несколько постов могут вызывать побочные эффекты: головокружение; тошноту; головную боль; нарушение сердечного ритма; понижение кровяного давления и другие. Но считается, что это естественная реакция организма, который перестраивается на борьбу со шлаками. Если практиковать экадаши регулярно, эти симптомы пройдут.


У кого есть такой опыт: в первые разы были указанные симптомы, потом по мере месяцев/лет прошли, и сейчас такого нет?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Вайшнавы представляет экадаши-врату как древнюю ведическую традицию, которую чтут все последователи Вед 



> Экадаши по-своему чтут все последователи Вед. 
> Ведический пост Экадаши 
> Ведь древнейшая ведическая традиция гласит: “Экадаши — мать преданности”.
> ЭКАДАШИ - это древнейшая традиция лечебно-оздоровительных и духовно-просветляющих дней в Ведической культуре... Именно поэтому во времена Ведической культуры все успешные личности соблюдали экадаши, поскольку ценили подарок, дарованный Шри Экадаши всем живым существам — дни экадаши.
> В соответсвии с ведическими наставлениями, соблюдать экадаши должен каждый человек достигший возраста больше пяти лет. 
> Мудрость, которую открывают веды, гласит о том, что на 11 и 26 день лунного календаря человек преисполняется негативной энергией, которая может навредить ему в дальнейшей жизни.
> В ведических писаниях то же самое. Если мы посмотрим Махабхарату, если мы посмотрим другие Пураны, там будет написано, что если вы будете держать пост на экадаши, я просто не в силах буду описать что к вам придет!


 *В каких писаниях традиция поститься в экадаши называется ведической, vaidika?* 
Как можно объяснить такие факты, изложенные в гл. 1 и 8:
 - экадаши-врата ни разу не упоминается в 4 Ведах и ведангах, Рамаяне и каноничной Махабхарате. Ни термин "экадаши-врата", ни традиция поститься в этот день, ни Папа-пуруша и вхождение грехов в еду, ни особая связь этого дня с Вишну или Хари, ни особая роль 11го дня вообще. 
 - в Падма-пуране рассказываются истории о том, как герои Рамаяны и Махабхараты обсуждали и соблюдали экадаши, но в самих Рамаяне и Махабхарате таких историй нет.  
  - первые археологические свидетельства (надписи на памятных камнях, дисках и т.п.) об экадаши-врате относятся к первым векам н.э. 
- в экадашных разделах шастр приводится календарная информация (соотношение тропических и сидерических месяцев), характерная для эпохи совпадения зодиаков, первые века н.э. 
*Может ли кто-нибудь привести упоминания экадаши-враты в 4 Ведах, Рамаяне и каноничной Махабхарате? Или археологические свидетельства старше первых веков н.э.? Или календарную информацию старше эпохи совпадения зодиаков?* Возможно, я проглядел, и они всё же есть. 

_________________________________________________

О двух современных книгах "Экадаши - день Господа Хари" (англ.) и "Ekadashi mahatmya (рус. неполный) с историями об экадаши. Первая книга представляется как "перевод отдельных частей из Пуран", "a translation of portions of various Puranas", обратите внимание - не пересказ или изложение, где допустимы вольности, а именно перевод.  

Обе книги утверждают, что все 26 историй взяты из 6 разных пуран (Бхавишья-уттара, Брахма-ваиварта, Брахманда, Сканда, Вараха, Курма/Сурья), причём между книгами бывают даже расхождения, из каких именно (Сапхала-экадаши то из Бхавишья-уттары, то из Брахманды, Мохини-экадаши то из Курмы, то из Сурьи). Но при проверке этих пуран я таких историй не обнаружил: 
Бхавишья-пурана санскрит 1-3.3, 3.4-4.  (Бхавишья-уттара - это 4ая часть Бхавишьи)
Брахма-вайварта-пурана санскрит, список глав англ. 
Брахманда-пурана санскрит 1, 2, 3, англ. 1, 2, 3 
Сканда-пурана англ. 20 томов, вайшнавские разделы англ. 2.1, 2.2, 2.3-5, 2.7-9 
Вараха-пурана санскрит, английский 1, 2
Курма-пурана санскрит 1, 2, английский 
Правда, Сурья-пурана в интернете не нашлась и потому не проверялась; возможно, там и есть история Мохини-экадаши. В остальных наличие историй проверялось поиском по слову "экадаши", названиям экадаши и именам главных героев.  

Единственное писание, где я нахожу похожие истории - это Падма-пурана 6.38-63, двадцать три совпадают, и только три отличаются от книжных: №8, 25 и 26. Обе книги утвержают, что история 8 из Брахманды, 25 и 26 из Сканды, но я не нашёл их в указанный источниках, там нет экадашных историй о Васуратхе, о Картавирье и Падмини, о Сумедху и Павитре. *Так откуда они, если их нельзя найти ни в Падме, ни в указанных пуранах? И если остальные двадцать три истории принадлежат Падма-пуране, то откуда в книгах взялись названия шести разных пуран?* 

Есть признаки, что эти истории всё-таки из одной пураны. При чтении нельзя не заметить, что у них одно и то же общее обрамление, это одна связная беседа Юдхиштхиры и Кришны, где Юдхиштхира повторно упоминает только что услышанные  истории (гл. 2, 9, 14, 17, 241), но обе книги всё равно относят эти части одной беседы к разным пуранам. В первой главе обеих книг написано, что беседуют Арджуна и Кришна, но это вновь ошибка: в санскритском оригинале Падмы стоит имя Юдхиштхира (38.18-19); во второй главе Кришна говорит: "О Юдхиштхира... так же, как раньше Я объяснил тебе ценнейший утпанна маха-двадаши...", т.е. первая история рассказана именно Юдхиштхире; и в главе 10 тоже написано, что именно "Юдхиштхира посвящен в прославление Господом Кришной двадцати четырех главных экадаши", а Арджуна не упоминается. 
В главе 6 обеих книг Кришна говорит: "Я объясню чудесный исторический эпизод, относящийся к этому экадаши, который Я уже поведал в Падма Пуране", и это можно принять за намёк, что эта беседа приводится в другой пуране, не Падме. Но нет, в самой Падма-пуране 4.43.8 Кришна тоже говорит _paMkaje ca purANe ‘syA mahimA kathito mayA_, "и в Панкаджа-пуране это прославление рассказано мною". Слово paMkaja "рождающийся из грязи" - полный синоним padma, лотос.    
Ещё одно косвенное свидетельство - книга на хинди "Ekadashi Mahatamaya Katha", в описании написано, что 26 историй "based on Padmapuran", основаны на Падма-пуране. 

12. Господь Шри Кришна молвил: "О Юдхиштхира. твой вопрос очень благоприятен и принесет тебе славу. Так же, как раньше Я объяснил тебе ценнейший утпанна маха-двадаши... так же теперь Я объясню тебе экадаши светлой половины месяца маргаширша. 
книги утверждают, что история 1 из Бхавишя-уттары, а 2 из Брахманды. 
9. О Всевышний Господь, я выслушал Твое объяснение Амалаки экадаши (8)... , а теперь я хочу услышать об экадаши двух темных недель месяца чайтра (9). 
книги утверждают, что история 8 из Брахманды, а 9 из Бхавишья-уттары. 
14. О Джанардана, я услышал всё прославление Апары (13)
в книгах эти слова не приводятся; книги утверждают, что история 13 из Брахманды, а 14 из Брахма-ваиварты 
17. О Всевышний Господь, я услышал от Тебя славу поста в Дева-шаяни экадаши (16), приходящего в светлой половине месяца ашадха; теперь я хочу услышать о экадаши двух темных недель месяца шравана (17)
книги утверждают, что история 16 из Бхавишья-уттары, а 17 из Брахма-ваиварты. 
24. О Кришна, я услышал от Тебя прославление Рама[-экадаши] (23)
в книгах эти слова не приводятся; книги утверждают, что история 23 из Брахма-ваиварты, а 24 из Сканды.

Далее зацитирую отдельные фрагменты и абзацы, которых отличаются от версии Падмы или вовсе отсутствуют там. Если я ошибся и они всё же есть в Падме или других пуранах, или допустил другие ошибки, прошу указать. 
 [обращение перед главой 1, русский перевод] Сута Госвами сказал: "В году двенадцать месяцев и в каждом месяце два экадаши. Таким образом, в году 24 экадаши и в високосном году еще два экадаши. О великие святые, пожалуйста, внимательно слушайте, как я возвещу вам имена этих благоприятных дней: Утпанна, Мокшада, Сапхала, Путрада, Сат-тила, Джая, Виджая, Амалаки, Папамочани, Камада, Варутхини, Мохини, Апара, Нирджала, Йогини, Падма (Девашаяни), Камика, Путрада, Аджа, Паривартини, Индира, Папанкуша, Рама и Харибодхини (Девоттхани). Два дополнительных экадаши в високосном году называются Падмини и Парама. О святые, слушающий об этих экадаши, изучит, как правильно соблюдать их. Каждый экадаши дарит особое благо строго соблюдающему их." 
*Из какого писания эти слова?* В книге не указано, и я проверил 7 пуран с главами об экадаши, проверил список экадаши в Нараде 1.120, но такого фрагмента не увидел. Если эти слова Суты Госвами взяты из одного писания и это перевод одних и тех же шлок, то почему названия экадаши в двух книгах отличаются (№ 16, 18, 19, 20, 24): 
Утпанна, Мокшада, Сапхала, Путрада, Сат-тила, Джая, Виджая, Амалаки, Папамочани, Камада, Варутхини, Мохини, Апара, Нирджала, Йогини, Падма (Девашаяни), Камика, Путрада, Аджа, Паривартини, Индира, Папанкуша, Рама и Харибодхини (Девоттхани). (книга "Экадаши - день Господа Хари" русский перевод; в английской этого нет)
Utpanna,Moksada,Saphala,Putrada,Sattila,Jaya,Vijaya,Amalaki,Papamocani,Kamada,Varuthini,Mohini,Apara,Nirjala,Yogini,Sayana,Kamika,Pavitra,Annada,Parsva,Indira, Pasankusa, Rama and Utthana Ekadashi. (книга "Ekadashi Mahatmya")

(т.к. фрагментов больше 80, остальное тут в главе 9.5. В них другие блага от поста, другие способы поклонения, другие имена и названия, запрет именно зернобобовых, которого нет в пуранах.  Вопросы к каждому фрагменту одни и те же: *откуда те фрагменты, которых нет в Падма-пуране? Откуда те, которых нет ни в Падме, ни даже в книге "Экадаши-Махатмья"? Откуда те, что частично сходятся, частично отличаются от Падмы?* Если есть другая редакция Падма-пураны с именно такими текстами, укажите. Автор первой книги 1982 года уже покинул тело, поэтому у него не узнать, но данные о первоисточниках должны были сохраниться.

----------


## Амира

> Звучит логично, но есть ли какой-то другой стих с таким акцентом? Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.109 не подходит, ведь в оригинале нет акцента "главное не просто пост, а вера, служение": 
> хари-вАсара-саммАно йатхА брахма-ваиварте - 
> сарва-пАпа-праШаманаМ пуНйам АтйантикаМ татхА | 
> говинда-смАраНаМ нРНАм екАдаШйАм упошаНам || 
> Почитание дня Господа (стих 76) - свидетельство из "Брахма-ваиварта-пураны": 
> Соблюдая пост в экадаши, человек избавляется от всех грехов, в избытке обретает благочестие, а также достигает способности памятовать о Господе. (перевод Бхану Свами) 
> Комментариев к этому стиху нет. И вдобавок я не нахожу такого стиха в дошедшей до нас версии Брахма-ваиварты, ни в главе 26, посвящённой экадаши, ни во всей пуране вообще 1, 2. Поэтому прошу привести более однозначную шлоку.


Спасибо за ваше мнение. Хочу поделиться вот чем. Я часто анализирую то, что говорят и пишут другие, в ответ на какой-то вопрос или выражая своё мнение по поводу чего-то. Мне интересно почему кто-то принимает сознание Кришны, а кто-то нет. Ведь казалось бы мы в равных услових – получаем одни и те же знания из одного и того же источника, а понимание и результат у всех разный. Потом на основании этого анализа я делаю определенные выводы и учитываю это в следующих беседах как предполагаемый вариант мышления (поведения) человека. В данном случае у нас с вами даже разные способы мышления, можно сказать противоположные. Попробую объяснить свою и вашу логику действий. Я привела слова Шрилы Прабхупады, которые он записал на основе слов Шрилы Рупы Госвами. Я знаю, что Рупа Госвами величайший знаток писаний и он не просто так написал эти выводы, а предварительно изучив все писания и подытожив свои исследования этими словами. Шрила Прабхупада как великий ачарья и истинный представитель парампары перевел для нас эти слова с санскрита и дал нам в доступном и понятном для нас изложении. Если что и добавил от себя, то только с целью сделать это знание понятным и не двусмысленным. Теперь наши с вами действия. Я принимаю авторитет Рупы Госвами и Шрилы Прабхупады, мне не нужно искать им подтверждения, я принимаю их как истину и все свои усилия направляю на то чтобы понять эти слова и найти им практическое применение, которое окончательно убедит меня в их истинности. Вы же изначально подвергаете сомнению авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады и Рупы Госвами, полагаясь только на свой разум и знания и пытаетесь самостоятельно сделать ту огромную и не посильную для обычного человека работу в поиске знания в писаниях и правильных выводах из этого знания. Если вы не преданный, то вы на верном пути, пытаясь подвергнуть сомнениям авторитет ачарий и сделать выводы лишь опираясь на ваши умственные способности. А если преданный, то вы же себе не враг и должны действовать соответствующим образом. Обратите внимание на способ мышления. Кстати, Шрила Прабхупада это не раз упоминает в своих книгах. Пока мы не осознали истину – мы ученики и мыслить мы должны соответсвенно – принять слова учителя как истину, попытаться понять, применить на практике. А не подвергать сомнениям и искать им доказательство. Зачем ачарьи старались передать нам это знание, проанализировать, подытожить, изложить в доступном и понятном для нас виде, если мы сами считаем, что и без них способны все это понять? 

Это не осуждение. Я говорю вам это с целью, чтобы вы задумались о собственном благе, если вы в нем заинтересованы. На будущее. Измените метод постижения знания и вы сможете его понять. Полагаться только на свой разум это очень не предусмотрительно. Всё начинается с веры. 

К тому же мы вайшнавы и все наше учение имеет соответствующий уклон. Мы не просто хотим достичь 4-х целей Вед и в итоге попасть на Вайкунтху. Для нас все наши действия имеют вкус преданного служения. Мы хотим развить нашу любовь к Кришне, а не просто достичь освобождения от материальных страданий и это нужно учитывать.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Пока мы не осознали истину – мы ученики и мыслить мы должны соответсвенно – принять слова учителя как истину, попытаться понять, применить на практике.


Хорошо, каждый вайшнав принял слова учителя о правилах экадаши, прошли годы, соблюдено сотни экадаши. Каковы плоды соблюдения экадаши, личный опыт, личный пример? Я снова и снова предлагаю всем поделиться своим опытом и показать, что даже в новом изложении экадаши по-прежнему работает и даёт плоды как в шастрах: 


> Настоящесть поста можно проверить его результатами. Если ваш метод поста действенне, то поделитесь своими результатами. Возможно, метод экадашных пиров позволяет лучше справиться с предвкушением приготовленных для Кришны блюд, или лучше показать свою преданность? За сотни ваших экадаши вы уже очистились достаточно, чтобы иметь вкус к повторению Святых Имён, постоянный интерес к Враджа-лиле? Ваш способ поста даёт те же эффекты, что описаны в шастрах: по итогам чувствуете плод совершения ашвамедхи/тысячи ашвамедх, или омовения в миллионах святых мест, или избавление от всех грехов за сотню жизней, сожжение огромной горы грехов, освобождение многих поколений предков, или какой-то преданный после смерти подаёт весточку, что поднялся на Вишнулоку благодаря экадашным пирам?



Вайшнавы любят Шрилу Прабхупаду и очень трепетно относят к его авторитету? Понимаю, но Прабхупада ничего не говорил (я не не нашёл ни одного высказывания) про особое приливное влияние Луны на воду в организме в 11й день (гл. 9.6). В данной теме за полгода никто не смог  подтвердить эту теорию ни шастрами, ни словами Шрилы Прабхупады, ни данными современной науки, и отрицание этой теории никак не затронет авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, самбандху, абхидхею и прайоджану гаудия-вайшнавов. Кто готов признать, что это приливная теория ложная и придуманная? 
Вайшнавы ошиблись с этой теорией и не могут ничем доказать, что не ошиблись? Ничего, нормально, каждый может ошибиться. Человек определяется не по тому, как ошибается, а по  тому, как исправляет ошибки. Что вайшнавы могут сделать для признания и исправления этой ошибки?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> На некоторых сайтах пишут: У кого есть такой опыт: в первые разы были указанные симптомы, потом по мере месяцев/лет прошли, и сейчас такого нет?


Нет конечно. Чтобы избавить организм от шлаков, надо предле всего перестать вкушать прасад на воскресках и намахаттах. Потому что наши обычные наборы блюд (да еще и зачастую по ночам) явно не способствуют оздоровлению.

----------


## Амира

> Хорошо, каждый вайшнав принял слова учителя о правилах экадаши, прошли годы, соблюдено сотни экадаши. Каковы плоды соблюдения экадаши, личный опыт, личный пример? Я снова и снова предлагаю всем поделиться своим опытом и показать, что даже в новом изложении экадаши по-прежнему работает и даёт плоды как в шастрах


Ох. Получается как в анекдоте. Шли по лесу, нашли незнакомый плод, съели и ждем результата. Кто остался жив отзовитесь  :smilies: . Вы почему съели плод? - Были голодны. Вы можете сказать утолил этот плод ваш голод или нет? Точно также, если, как писал Шрила Прабхупада, время поста в экадаши предназначено для сведения к минимуму потребностей тела и посвящения всех наших усилий самоосознанию - развитию любви к Кришне, то вы сами можете себе ответить, смогли ли вы для себя провести это время с пользой по самооценке своего Сознания Кришны. С этой стороны я могу сказать, что экадаши для меня работает и приносит те плоды о которых писал Шрила Прабхупада. Но если вы просто голодали, то в этом же не вина экадаши или его бесполезность. В любом случае у вас будут какие-то плоды, как сказано в писаниях.





> Вайшнавы любят Шрилу Прабхупаду и очень трепетно относят к его авторитету?


Я не переживаю о Шриле Прабхупаде, я говорю о вашем неверном мышлении. И привела пример экадаши. Но это относится не только к экадаши и не только к словам Шрилы Прабхупады. Чтобы получить желаемый результат, нужно поступать соответствующим образом. Я именно это хотела сказать. И переживала именно о вас, что своим неправильным мышлением вы сами лишаете себя ожидаемого результата.





> Понимаю, но Прабхупада ничего не говорил (я не не нашёл ни одного высказывания) про особое приливное влияние Луны на воду в организме в 11й день (гл. 9.6). В данной теме за полгода никто не смог  подтвердить эту теорию ни шастрами, ни словами Шрилы Прабхупады, ни данными современной науки, и отрицание этой теории никак не затронет авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, самбандху, абхидхею и прайоджану гаудия-вайшнавов. Кто готов признать, что это приливная теория ложная и придуманная? 
> Вайшнавы ошиблись с этой теорией и не могут ничем доказать, что не ошиблись? Ничего, нормально, каждый может ошибиться. Человек определяется не по тому, как ошибается, а по  тому, как исправляет ошибки. Что вайшнавы могут сделать для признания и исправления этой ошибки?


Как время посвященное Кришне может быть напрасным, а теория об этом ложной и придуманной? Другое дело, если вы все свое время посвящаете Кришне, а не только время экадаши, то какой смысл для вас в экадаши? Возможно теория состоит не во влиянии Луны на воду в организме, а во влиянии Луны на наше сознание. И тогда мы должны использовать все возможности. Также как материалист, когда он очень хочет что-то получить, он не оставляет без внимания ни одну мелочь, ни одну возможность, что может поспособствовать достижению его цели.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Хорошо, каждый вайшнав принял слова учителя о правилах экадаши, прошли годы, соблюдено сотни экадаши. Каковы плоды соблюдения экадаши, личный опыт, личный пример? Я снова и снова предлагаю всем поделиться своим опытом и показать, что даже в новом изложении экадаши по-прежнему работает и даёт плоды как в шастрах:


Уже как-то писал вам, что считаю что экадаши это иной термин для спонтанной кевала кумбхаки. 

В ШБ этот термин описывается в 8.6.39
_"Прибыв на место, Гаруда, царь птиц, опустил с плеч гору Мандара и поднес ее к самому берегу океана. После этого Господь попросил Гаруду покинуть это место, и он улетел.

Комментарий
Господь попросил Гаруду покинуть берег, ибо змей Васуки, которому предстояло служить веревкой во время пахтанья океана, не мог появиться на берегу, пока там был Гаруда...."_

Кумбхака не означает, что совсем нет дыхания. Она означает что ничего не принимается снаружи. 
_"5.86. Нормальное тело имеет (среднюю) длину в 96 пальцев
(1 палец — около 2 см; всего 6 футов). Обычно воздух выдыхается на 12 пальцев.
5.87. При пении это расстояние равно 16 пальцам, при еде — 20 пальцам, при ходьбе 24 пальцам, при сне — 30, при половом акте
36, а при физических нагрузках — еще больше.
5.88. При уменьшении длины естественного выдоха (уменьшении легочной вентиляции) продолжительность жизни возрастает.
Пока Прана пребывает в теле, нет смерти. Когда вся полная длина дыхания заключена в теле и ничего не выходит наружу, это Кевала-кумбхака."_

Здесь видно, что еда и воздух связаны, поэтому нет смысла ограничивать еду, не ограничивая воздух, т.к. и то и другое влияет на праны. Вы ограничите внешнее влияние на праны всего лишь с 20 пальцев до 12. Этих 12 пальцев более чем достаточно чтобы нарушать естественное течение пран.

То есть в кумбхаке дыхание происходит тем что есть внутри. То же самое мы видим и в экадаши. Прабхупада говорит - ничего не принимать (извне) в экадаши. Даже воду. Установить пассивный режим в теле. Это дает возможность энергии двигаться вверх под воздействием внешних сил (привлечения луной, Кришначандрой). Любое принятие чего-то через рот опускает энергию вниз, является препятствием для внешних сил двигать внутреннюю энергию. Например, если вы хотите, чтобы луна двигала воду в том направлении, которое нужно луне, вначале прекратите сами двигать её насосами в том направлении, которое нужно вам. 

Прекратите принимать извне даже воду и даже воздух. Ведь воздух тоже извне и тоже влияет на праны. Для начала хотя бы не принимать пищу и воду. Наше понимание поста Экадаши это как Кумбхака-лайт. Полная кумбхака когда не принимается даже воздух. Только так уравновесятся праны. Тогда будет жертва и тогда это будет духовная вещь, и раз будет жертва, то будут и плоды. До тех пор, пока нет жертвы, о плодах рано говорить, согласны?

Кришна говорит об этом в БГ (ваш запрос про упоминание экадаши в махабхарате)
Бг. 4.29
_"Иные, чтобы войти в состояние транса, учатся управлять дыханием, принося выдыхаемый воздух в жертву вдыхаемому, а вдыхаемый в жертву выдыхаемому; в конце концов они полностью перестают дышать и погружаются в транс. Другие же, ограничивая себя в еде, приносят выдыхаемый воздух в жертву ему самому."_

Обратите внимание, Кришна не ограничивает только еду, он говорит и о воздухе, поскольку в принятии нет разницы, что пищу, что воду, что воздух, это все принятие извне, нарушающее баланс пран, нарущающее сам механизм жертвы. Только когда потоки праны сбалансированы, внешние потоки остановлены, только тогда может возникнуть третий (жертвенный) поток. (Когда Гаруда улетел, Васуки выходит на поле).

Но мы ведь не можем ограничить воздух. Хотя йоги делают это, но эти их упражнения еще не преданность. Поэтому мы ограничиваем пищу и воду. Вот и вся причина, пост на пищу и воду, т.к. это то, что подвластно нашей силе воли. Пост на воздух - подвластен уже не нам, а Господу Аджите, если таковой будет реализован в нашем воспевании.

Йоги учатся принудительно управлять дыханием (сахита кумбхака). Для преданного же это спонтанная вещь. То есть кевала кумбхака достигается естественно как результат воспевания. Кришна управляет нашим дыханием во время воспевания. Кришначандра как луна над нами, проходит определенные фазы(луны) в сознании преданного во время воспевания, и в одну из этих фаз преданный переходит в режим кевала-кумбхаки(экадаши). Потому что так лучше для Кришны, так хочет Кришна. Змей Васуки (Раху) от фазы к фазе постепенно усиливается и хочет съесть луну. Кришна хочет чтобы мы позволили выйти Васуки, и когда Раху во время экадаши _усиливается_ (*а на самом деле усиливается не только во время экадаши, а и в основном благодаря экадаши*), Однако, несмотря на _огромные усилия_, которые прилагали лучшие из полубогов и демонов, нектар так и не появлялся из Молочного океана. Тогда Аджита, Верховная Личность Бога, Сам принялся пахтать океан...
Первый раз _"Последователи экадаши признают, что первые несколько постов могут вызывать побочные эффекты: головокружение; тошноту; головную боль; нарушение сердечного ритма; понижение кровяного давления и другие."_. 
_От такого пахтанья из глубин океана сначала поднялся смертельно опасный яд — халахала._ Это описанные побочные эффекты и не только.

Благодаря пахтанию в условиях экадаши Змей Раху выходит и пытается съесть луну (забрать себе нектар), но Мохини обманывает его. Раху исчезает (остается без головы), и на его месте остается Мохини. Нектар достается полубогам. Таков механизм возвышения энергии, когда Васуки превращается в Радху (на этом этапе Раху в Мохини, поскольку пока присутствует Раху, одновременно присутствует вожделение демонов, а значит и Мохини). Но когда демонов уже нет, то нет и вожделения, и Мохини уже Радха. Эти более поздние стадии описаны соответственно позднее в ШБ.

Джапа это пахтанье океана. Когда Господь попросил Гаруду удалиться, _"полубоги и демоны призвали Васуки, царя змей, пообещав поделиться с ним добытым нектаром. Они, как веревкой, обвили им гору Мандара и с превеликим удовольствием взялись пахтать океан молока, чтобы получить амриту.
ТЕКСТ 2: Господь Аджита, Верховная Личность, ухватился за голову змея, и полубоги последовали Его примеру."_

Это все происходит в режиме кевала кумбхаки (гаруда улетел). И это делает Господь, а не как йоги, в режиме сахита-кумбхака.
Сама по себе остановка дыхания недостаточна для жертвы. Нужно присутствие Господа. Поэтому это процесс развития, а не принуждения.

Кто и что жертвуется? В ШБ об этом есть. В теле происходит пахтание. Господь взял Васуки за голову. Вот механизм жертвы. Но демоны захотели тоже лучшую часть (голову), и таким образом были наказаны. Господь взял Змея за хвост, и цепь жертвы замкнулась огнем головы Васуки через демонов, отчего демоны пострадали. Васуки дышит огнем и сжигает демонов. Куда девается этот огонь? Господь съедает его. Из-за присутствия демонов, Васуки становится не Радхарани, а вначале Мохини, потом, со временем, когда демоны будет окончательно побеждены, родится Радхарани. Есть такой стих в Гарга самхите, где описано как Радхарани становится Васуки.
_"Сложив ладони, Уддхава радостно и почтительно сказал Радхе:....Когда во время пахтанья молочного океана Кришна явился как Курма, Ты стала Васуки, благоприятной веревкой для пахтанья."_

Насчет здоровья _"Эта кумбхака исцеляет все болезни и продолжает жизнь."_ У себя вылечил застарелый бронхит (больше ни разу им не болел) и все виды температурных заболеваний (ни разу не болел за 10 лет с момента первого такого "экадаши"). Высокий уровень огня не позволяет накапливаться жидкости в организме.

Насчет плодов, плоды также такие 
_"2.76. В конце Кумбхаки отвлеки мысли от всех объектов. Так йогин достигает Раджа-йоги.
2.77. Вот признаки успеха в хатха-йоге: тело становится худощавым, речь убедительной, ум спокоен, в сердце слышны звуки Нада,
взор ясный, тело свободно от болезней, семя под контролем, аппетит хороший, а нади очищены."_

Экадаши это духовная (жертвенная) вещь, не материальная. 
_[Господь Кришна сказал:] «Из всех растений наиболее дорога Мне туласи, из всех месяцев – картика, из всех мест паломничества – Моя любимая Дварака, а из всех дней Экадаши наиболее дорог Мне»_ («Падма-Пурана», «Утгара-кханда»).
Это всё духовные вещи. Не ноябрь, не пища, не день месяца, не земные места, не земные растения. Но поскольку эти земные вещи принимаются за духовные, поэтому и нет плодов несмотря на сотни соблюденных экадашей. Текст прочитан, а суть осталась в тени.

Про духовные плоды экадаши можно почитать вот тут.
_Нарада Муни подытожил: «Услышав речи Шри Радхи, гопи стали должным образом соблюдать экадаши, стремясь снискать благосклонность Кришны. В результате соблюдения ими экадаши Господь Хари был удовлетворен и совершил с ними танец Раса в ночь полной Луны в месяце Аграхайяна._

В результате экадаши (плоды) Господь танцует танец Раса. Его можно наблюдать каждый раз после экадаши.

Также мы знаем, что Экадаши мать преданности. Радхарани сама сказала, что достигла преданности благодаря экадаши и туласи. Это тоже про плоды. Радхарани достигла преданности не потому что сама соблюдала экадаши, а потому что тот, кто практикует духовный экадаши, в том из Змея Васуки рождается преданная Радхарани.

Как Господь исчезает? Когда мы начинаем дышать в обычном материальном режиме. 
_"ТЕКСТ 2:
Когда Верховный Господь завершил пахтанье океана и напоил нектаром полубогов — дорогих Его сердцу преданных, — Он на спине Гаруды удалился в Свою обитель."_
Господь удаляется не мгновенно (раз и исчез), а улетает постепенно на спине Гаруды. *Из-за дыхания, пищи, деятельности, сна* балансы пран нарушаются, жертвенные цепочки разрушаются, и Господь становится недоступен для нашего сознания (улетает *на крыльях нашей материальной деятельности* в свою обитель).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> я говорю о вашем неверном мышлении. Чтобы получить желаемый результат, нужно поступать соответствующим образом. Я именно это хотела сказать. И переживала именно о вас, что своим неправильным мышлением вы сами лишаете себя ожидаемого результата.


Женщинам мужское мышление почему-то кажется неправильным.

Наверное справедливо и обратное.

Мне например смешно слушать "Чтобы получить желаемый результат, нужно поступать соответствующим образом.... Экадаши для меня работает и приносит те плоды о которых писал Шрила Прабхупада."

Кто определяет соответствующий образ, чтобы вот так говорить об этом?

Имхо это слепая вера в авторитет. Особенно распространена среди женщин. Если авторитет сказал, то значит это работает потому что должно работать, т.к. основано на словах авторитета. А что какие-то детали не соблюдены не авторитетом, а исполнителем заповедей авторитета, это женский ум не интересует. Верю что понимаю все правильно, и все тут. Кроме авторитета, верю в собственную непогрешимость значит.

Не нужно авторитетом прикрывать веру в собственную непогрешимость.

А то получается, если с мужской точки зрения взглянуть на женскую, если автомобиль, то должен ехать просто потому что на нем написано автомобиль. А все эти частности, как-то залить бензин или зарядить аккумулятор, сцепление, педали, это не важно. Должно ехать и всё тут.
Как вы говорите "для меня работает (едет)".

Согласно этой логике, если Форд сказал, что это автомобиль, то значит он едет безусловно. Без всяких вот этих мелочей, как-то не заводится, не залит бензин и т.д.

Реклама основана на этой женской особенности не вдаваться в частности. Сказали - "самое лучшее", ну значит так и есть.
Я думаю вы это даже считаете достоинством. Сколько угодно. Но позвольте мужчинам считать это недостатком и остаться со своим, хоть и "неверным" мужским мышлением.

То есть по мужски, должно то оно должно, но есть частности. А раз есть частности, то значит и не должно. Кто что кому должен? Мужчины по своей "неправильной" организацией ума, всегда пытаются разобраться с частностями, с закономерностями, а женщины чаще верят в должное. Ну такая особенность.

Юрий Анатольевич совершенно справедливо замечает, что написано одно, а результата нет. Это вызывает беспокойство в мужском уме, привыкшем иметь дело с фактами, а не с фантазиями (если написано, то значит и работает).

Я вам предлагаю сесть в автомобиль и завести его верой в то, что он должен ехать поскольку он автомобиль (согласно авторитетной этикетке). Без применения частностей, которыми мужчины с их "неправильным" мышлением забивают себе голову.

И не нужно говорить, что Прабхурада всё сказал и описал. В инструкции тоже всё написано, но что написано одним, не всегда может быть понято другим. Потрудитесь это понять. Спасибо!

----------


## Митрий

> Что вайшнавы могут сделать для признания и исправления этой ошибки?


Знаю вайшнавов, которые исправляют эту (или какую-то иную) ошибку суровым аскетизмом в дни экадаши, а по жизни избегают корнеплодов и даже сахар из свеклы не едят, хотя там, по сути, не свекла, а сахарин.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Под "этой ошибкой" имелась в виду информация про особое приливное влиянии Луны на воду в организме в 11й день. Её никто ничем не может подтвердить, есть все факты против, и признание не затронет даже авторитет Прабхупады. Признать ошибку может любой вайшнав, исправить могут авторы сайтов, убрав информацию, и старшие руководители вайшнавов, выпустив заявление о ложности. 




> (или какую-то иную) ошибку


Если ошибку в смысле "жизненную ошибку", т.е. соблюдением экадаши исправили проблему в духовной сфере, проблему здоровья или иное, или экадаши стал тянущим локомотивом их развития, то напишите подробнее, и я добавлю этот отзыв к другим отзывам. Что напишете, то и добавлю. 
К слову, я составил компиляцию обещаний (более 200 стихов) и реальных отзывов о полученных результатах. И там же критерий, по которому можно оценить, обещал это Бог или не Бог. Обещания от Бога всегда исполняются, а не от Бога - нет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если ошибку в смысле "жизненную ошибку", т.е. соблюдением экадаши исправили проблему в духовной сфере, проблему здоровья или иное, или экадаши стал тянущим локомотивом их развития, то напишите подробнее, и я добавлю этот отзыв к другим отзывам. Что напишете, то и добавлю. 
> К слову, я составил компиляцию обещаний (более 200 стихов) и реальных отзывов о полученных результатах. И там же критерий, по которому можно оценить, обещал это Бог или не Бог. Обещания от Бога всегда исполняются, а не от Бога - нет.


По вашей ссылке написано
_"Правда, в последнем случае человек совмещает пост и дыхательную кумбхаку (задержка дыхания) в настроении преданности, потому неясно, каков был процентный вклад поста, а каков - дыхательных упражнений. "_
Я имел в виду что кумбхака это и есть пост. Это не дыхательное упражнение, а пост на любое потребление во время медитации. Никакое потребление недопустимо, даже потребление воздуха. Только так возможна ягья. Любое потребление, будь то пища, вода, воздух, немедленно разрушает ягью.
Поэтому неправильно говорить что неясно какой вклад поста, а какой дыхательных упражнений. Упражнение и состоит в посте. Воздух это можно сказать, тоже пища, если он потребляется. Тоже грех. Иначе энергия не начнет двигаться по каналам. Ягья не осуществится.

Кришна говорит в БГ. _"Иные, чтобы войти в состояние транса, учатся управлять дыханием, принося выдыхаемый воздух в жертву вдыхаемому, а вдыхаемый в жертву выдыхаемому; в конце концов они полностью перестают дышать и погружаются в транс. Другие же, ограничивая себя в еде, приносят выдыхаемый воздух в жертву ему самому."_

Такой экадаши действительно является двигателем духовного прогресса, как это и описано в писаниях. Например, что Радхарани стала преданной благодаря экадаши и т.д. Освобождает от всех грехов и возносит в духовный мир и т.д. Исполняет все упомянутые суперобещания _"Для того, кто постится в этот день, нет ничего недостижимого или труднодостижимого в этом мире"_. Те же самое обещания вседостижимосго, обещания здоровья и избавления от грехов можно увидеть в йога-писаниях для тех, кто исполняет кевала-кумбхаку.

_"Хатха-йога прадипика 2.73. Кто овладел Кевала-кумбхакой, тот все может в трех мирах.
5.96. Есть ли еще в этом мире что-либо не достигнутое для того,
кто получил успех в Кевала-кумбхаке?
Шандилья Упанишада
31. Для того, кто овладел кевалой, нет ничего недостижимого в трех мирах. Благодаря
кевале-практике задержки дыхания возникает знание кундалини.
Тогда его тело становится худым, лицо — безмятежным, глаза — яс-
ными, он слышит [духовные] звуки отчетливо, становится свобод-
ным от всех болезней и побеждает свою семенную жидкость (бинду),
его пищеварительный огонь усиливается.
Сосредоточение ума на внутреннем объекте, в то время как глаза
смотрят вовне без закрывания и открывания век, называется вайш-
нави-мудра. Эта тайна спрятана во всех тантрических работах.
32. С умом и дыханием, поглощенными внутренним объектом,
йог, хотя он в действительности не видит объекты вовне и под ним,
все же [как будто] видит их глазами, в которых зрачки неподвижны.
Это называется кхечари-мудра. В качестве ее сферы восприятия у нее
имеется [только] один объект, и она очень благотворна. [Тогда] под-
линное местопребывание Вишну, которое является пустотой и непу-
стотой [одновременно], снисходит на него и озаряет его.
33. С полузакрытыми глазами и неколеблющимся умом, зафик-
сировав свой взор на вершине своего носа и растворяясь в солнце
и луне, он, после пребывания в таком состоянии непоколебленным,
[начинает осознавать] то, которое является сияющим, всевышней
истиной и пребывающим за пределами всего (трансцендентальным).
О Шандилья, знай, что это — Тат (То)."_

Прочищаются нади, по которым преданные устремляются к Вишну, так он узнает Вишну, 
служит его преданным, вот это и есть двигатель преданности, служение.

Упомянутая в цитате луна и есть та самая луна, в определенную фазу которой 
необходимо практиковать, а не та луна, что у нас над головой.

Кевала-кумбхака, в отличие от других кумбхак, которые действительно исполняются как упражнения,
исполняется в фазе внутренней луны (когда созрели условия), а не когда мы сами решили ее делать.

И это именно время, когда максимум греха накоплен в, как описано, "зерне". Это и есть удобное время
для исполнения кумбхаки. Тогда максимум греха превращается в максмум блага. Это как канун дня всех святых,
хелоуин, когда вся нечисть собирается в одном месте, но на следующий день, она вся превращается в святых.
Вот благодаря кумхбаке, все драконы и черти превращаются в небожителей. То, что было самой большой
проблемой, превратилось в самое большое благо. Это и есть эффект исполнения экадаши.
Описанное зерно, это не зерно внешнее, не зерно пищи, а зерно внутреннее, то, что было внутренне
потреблено.

Если нет греха, то и экадаши не сработает. Поэтому нужно время, когда грех максимален. Тогда и достигнутое благо
тоже максимально и прославляется как результат экадаши, как слава экадаши.

Это процесс спонтанный, нужно наблюдать рост греха и рост или ослабление луны и ловить удобную фазу и того и другого. 
Поэтому это не дыхательное упражнение, осуществляемое когда мы сами захотим.
Мы зависим в этом от фазы луны и количества греха. Кришне дороги эти грешники, а им дорог Кришна. Поэтому наше дело наблюдать
за их отношениями, и в нужное время отказаться от всякого потребления, в том числе и воздуха. Тогда они устремляются
к Кришне и освящаются. Так грехи исчезают и все благие плоды появляются. Преданность усиливается многократно и служение
приобретает волнообразный характер. То есть соблюдение такого экадаши влечет за собой спонтанные волны преданности, которые
происходят уже без экадаши-кумбхаки. Во время такого экадаши пробуждается огонь. Грехи сгорают в этом огне. Они являются топливом
этого огня. Грехи были водой, и как описано, луна влияет на эту воду. Когда они благодаря ягье, превращаются в воздух, а потом в огонь, сгорают, то воды (греха) не остается. Зато появляется благо благодаря их сгоранию в огне ягьи.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> почему Бог и мудрецы не дали рядовым калиюжникам чёткие и ясные разъяснения


_"И, приступив, ученики сказали Ему: для чего притчами говоришь им? Он сказал им в ответ: для того, что вам дано знать тайны Царствия Небесного, а им не дано, ибо кто имеет, тому дано будет и приумножится, а кто не имеет, у того отнимется и то, что имеет; потому говорю им притчами, что они видя не видят, и слыша не слышат, и не разумеют. и сбывается над ними пророчество Исаии, которое говорит: слухом услышите - и не уразумеете, и глазами смотреть будете - и не увидите, ибо огрубело сердце людей сих и ушами с трудом слышат, и глаза свои сомкнули, да не увидят глазами и не услышат ушами, и не уразумеют сердцем, и да не обратятся, чтобы Я исцелил их"_

----------


## Митрий

> К слову, я составил компиляцию обещаний (более 200 стихов) и реальных отзывов о полученных результатах. И там же критерий, по которому можно оценить, обещал это Бог или не Бог. Обещания от Бога всегда исполняются, а не от Бога - нет.


Такие кнут и пряник обещаются не только в связи с экадаши. Вероятная цель - побудить людей к духовной практике не мытьем, так катаньем.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> По вашей ссылке написано
> _"Правда, в последнем случае человек совмещает пост и дыхательную кумбхаку (задержка дыхания) в настроении преданности, потому неясно, каков был процентный вклад поста, а каков - дыхательных упражнений._


Уже убрал это и думаю написать так:  _"К слову, у последнего преданного мистическое понимание поста и правил экадаши, и в словах "фаза луны", "зерновые" он видит описание внутренних состояний (тайный язык мистиков типа "вина" и "девушек" Омара Хайяма)."_ 
При желании напишите, если я сформулировал некорректно и нужно иначе.

----------


## Митрий

Юрий Анатольевич, а можете в ЛС прислать свой email? Есть вопросы к вам как индологу и ученому.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Уже убрал это и думаю написать так:  _"К слову, у последнего преданного мистическое понимание поста и правил экадаши, и в словах "фаза луны", "зерновые" он видит описание внутренних состояний (тайный язык мистиков типа "вина" и "девушек" Омара Хайяма)."_ 
> При желании напишите, если я сформулировал некорректно и нужно иначе.


Достаточно "К слову, у последнего преданного мистическое понимание поста и правил экадаши". 

Про фазы луны и зерно как состояния не нужно, т.к. не совсем правильно называть это внутренними состояниями. Спасибо!

----------


## Сергей Х.

*Экадаши. Чем они так полезны?*

Слышали ли вы когда-нибудь о соблюдении поста экадаши? Для тех, кто узнал об этом названии впервые, хочется пояснить, что экадаши является особым лунным днём календаря, который обычно наступает на одиннадцатые сутки от новолуния и полнолуния. В этот период человек, желающий очиститься духовно и приблизиться к божественной сути, на каком-то из уровней саморазвития, может отказаться от пищи и уйти с головой в осуществление духовных практик. Считается, что эти дни особенно благодатны для саморазвития и получения знаний.

_Экадаши — это уникальная возможность стать возвышенным, обрести внутреннюю чистоту..._oum

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Насчёт кумбхаки- поста на воздух вот встретилось от БВГ

"Если мы не можем поститься полностью, то рекомендуется есть только один раз, во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру. Есть можно следующие продукты: ФРУКТЫ, КУНЖУТ, МОЛОКО, ВОДУ, ГХИ, ПАНЧА-ГАВЬЮ И * ВОЗДУХ* — каждый следующий лучше предыдущего."
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post169990

----------

